# My wonderful Simba... My best friend... My soulmate...



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your Simba. It hurts so much when they are gone but the gift they shared with us will remain forever.


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry your Simba has left.

Run freely at the Bridge, beautiful boy.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your handsome boy and wonderful companion Simba. They are such a beautiful example of unconditional love to us.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about the loss of your best friend, Simba. May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simba*

What a beautiful tribute you wrote to Simba.
I am SO VERY SORRY.
I know my Smooch and Snobear have greeted Simba at the Rainbow Bridge.

I love the pic of Simba laying on his back in the grass!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Simba, he was such a beautiful boy. I can tell how much he was loved and meant to you, may he rest in peace.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Such heartache,but such a loving connection. I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your Simba with us.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Simba, he will always be beside you wherever you are. I hope that your happy memories of the times spent together will help you through

Run free Simba


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Simba. OMG, he is so handsome, it takes my breath away. Hope that in time your memories of good times will ease your pain.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Simba. They give us so much. You will see him again.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am so sorry, what a nice tribute, so sad.


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all SO MUCH... Im lucky to be in this forum and connect with people who understand what it feels like to lose a great friend, golden retriever... Nobody else understands me... When my family said " ece... we lost someone very special" they were tearing. i thought it was one of my grandparents.. then when my mom started talking about how happy he was running that day.... I was... I covered my face with my hands and started crying... it was so UN REAL... I thought he would be there forever... I still think he is downstairs 

But anyways, thank you all SO MUCH, You guys are lovely... thank you for understanding how precious golden is... thank you...


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

simbaece said:


> Thank you all SO MUCH... Im lucky to be in this forum and connect with people who understand what it feels like to lose a great friend, golden retriever... Nobody else understands me... When my family said " ece... we lost someone very special" they were tearing. i thought it was one of my grandparents.. then when my mom started talking about how happy he was running that day.... I was... I covered my face with my hands and started crying... it was so UN REAL... I thought he would be there forever... I still think he is downstairs
> 
> But anyways, thank you all SO MUCH, You guys are lovely... thank you for understanding how precious golden is... thank you...


I got my first Golden when I was a freshman in high school not quite as young as you, but i understand that bond you shared. I still have pictures in our house, my husband always insisted it was important since she was family. She was almost 14 years old when she died and it was right before I met my husband. This was almost 13 years ago, she remains in my heart. I know share Belle and General with her today at the bridge. Big hugs to you.


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

it hurts so bad... especially when you look where he always is and don't see anything... this made me realize I have to be great to the people i care about because noone knows what will happen tomorrow... i wish i spent even more time with simba... and i wish i was even more nicer... now he is gone...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Your tribute is so beautiful & conveys the love you shared. I very, very seldom actually have tears running down my cheeks...I do now
now


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

A very special tribute for your very special boy. We so understand the pain you feel. Fly with the angels Simba.


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

:'( thank you for this. this made me tear... my only love... i hope he is ok


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

The truest words of all: I will not forget you.
You are in my waking thoughts,
my sweetest memories, my dearest dreams.
I will not forget you.
You have touched my soul, opened my eyes,
changed my very experience of the universe.
I will not forget you.
I see you in the flowers, the sunset,
the sweep of the horizon
and all things that stretch to infinity.
I will not forget you.
I have carved you on the palm of my hand.
I carry you with me forever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simbace*

Simbace

Beautiful poem. 

Do any of your friends have dogs you can walk or pet sit for-I think this might help you.

I am sure Simba is loving the Rainbow Bridge, with so many of our beloved pets that are there romping and playing!


----------

